# "Hunter Command" classes?



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

It's similar to Simon Says lol. Some shows have spotters stand around the ring to see if anyone does anything wrong. But it is very similar to a normal class in since they tell you when to walk and trot etc etc.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Is this the same as disciplined rail at pinto shows? That's got to be one of my favorite classes.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have not done it for years, but my old guy used to win this every time. I loved it. AS I recall you have 2-3 strides to do whatever they told you too. I am sure they will give some guidance at the beginning. But, what you should know and be practicing is for your horse to do whatever you ask......NOW. All transitions, sometime they ask for counter canter, all gaits to canter, even standstill to canter-no strides. Same with trot. Lots of fun as I recall.


----------

